
“Just Switch to Linux” Is the Loser’s Game - ekianjo
https://boilingsteam.com/the-switching-nonsense/
======
uberman
I think this article touches on something important. The psychological
barriers that must be crossed as part of switching from one thing to an
alternative.

We frequently test by bringing users into a lab and as part of on-site
trainings for our products where we ask people to use our product on one of
our test platforms such as a tablet or laptop with additional tracking enabled
such as eye and hand movement.

It is not uncommon for these users to be unable to create a test account as
without their home computer or phone they cannot read and respond to email
confirmation requests. Of course this might be highlighting a shortcoming of
our registration protocol but that aside, this barrier is real (at least for
some of our users).

If users can't switch browsers because their "account information" is tied up
in them, switching to a new OS is going to be completely beyond their ability.

~~~
rolph
The article seems to be focused on converting gamers to linux distro. GPU
issues usually make them shy of screwing up an install that "works" trying to
convert.

    
    
      Most conversions i see involve people being locked out of thier system,
     and financially unable to repurchase OS , Hardware or both.

These people may need a windows-ized setup to the UI so it isnt unfamiliar,
but generally the sentiment is:

"this linux thing always has everything i need, where i want it to be and no
interruptions or goose chases for something you are required to have."

So in my experience non-tech people can use linux, with quick adaptation, and
they love it.

------
simonblack
Why would you bother to switch somebody else to using Linux?

That's akin to trying to switch everybody to driving a BMW. It's not going to
happen.

Some people don't have the time, money, inclination or knowledge to invest in
driving BMWs. Likewise, some people don't have the time, money, inclination or
knowledge to invest in using Linux.

The old joke about "When is it going to be the year of the Linux Desktop" is
about as relevant as asking "When is it going to be the year of BMW on the
road?"

As long as I can drive my Benz and use Linux on my desktop(s), I _don 't care_
what the next guy chooses to be happy with.

~~~
ekianjo
> That's akin to trying to switch everybody to driving a BMW. It's not going
> to happen.

Oh, it's not about capturing the whole share of computing out there. A lot of
people are thinking about expanding the usage of Desktop Linux, and this is
just an article about which strategies would be more effective than others.

Of course, you can have a different standpoint that Windows is just dandy and
nobody needs to switch away from it. This article is rather focused on "when
people are interested in switching, here's the kind of issues they face", and
how to alleviate some of these issues.

